# A Weather forcast i like to see



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

http://www.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/city/pages/nb-29_metric_e.html

It appears we are gonna get some snow! Can't wait!

RC


----------



## LMG Masonry Inc (Jan 14, 2007)

Got some headed here too. In a couple of hours..
Tired of global warming.

:bluebounc


----------



## Jderr (Jan 11, 2007)

i hope we see some in central oh.even though truck is not running


----------



## crash test dummy (Jan 12, 2007)

Here it comes!!

CTD


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Yes it has been pounding us for 3 days.It is called freaking rain.If I could plow rain I would be L O A D E Dpayup 


RCGM
Brad


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

It's sleeting in Rockford.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

LMG Masonry Inc;352295 said:


> Got some headed here too. In a couple of hours..
> Tired of global warming.
> 
> :bluebounc


Do you live off of plum grove rd?

I in schaumburg as well, im at plum grove and wise

I sure cannot wait for this snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Now it's snowing.


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

stroker79;352410 said:


> Do you live off of plum grove rd?
> 
> I in schaumburg as well, im at plum grove and wise
> 
> I sure cannot wait for this snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bluebounc :bluebounc


im in schaumburg too. Im at Roselle and Weathersfield


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

06:00 still snowing, real light snow about 2" so far.


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

Got called out at about 1:30 am. Was pushing AND IT WAS FUN!!!!!! Now at the "real" job. Im daydreaming of amber lights and white flakes.......payup


----------



## LMG Masonry Inc (Jan 14, 2007)

It was a good week end !!! Glad to make the moneypayup payup Hope that winter came in like a lamb and goe's out like a lion:bluebounc . Live @ Roselle & Higgins.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

NorthernILPlwr;352428 said:


> im in schaumburg too. Im at Roselle and Weathersfield


ahh then maybe its your house I see alot. It has a few trucks outside? a red one I think is one of them. Not that it matters much but I had always wondered if you were on this site.

Hope you did well in this storm!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

LMG Masonry Inc;353169 said:


> It was a good week end !!! Glad to make the moneypayup payup Hope that winter came in like a lamb and goe's out like a lion:bluebounc . Live @ Roselle & Higgins.


ok, Then it is not your house I see all the time with a few trucks in the driveway.

I hope you also did well!payup


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

stroker79;353195 said:


> ahh then maybe its your house I see alot. It has a few trucks outside? a red one I think is one of them. Not that it matters much but I had always wondered if you were on this site.
> 
> Hope you did well in this storm!


no not me.....im in a condo complex. Lakewood Condos?? Im basically right behind the AutoZone at Roselle and Weathersfield.

You, me, and LMG need to get together sometime and have a "plowsite.com get together"


----------



## LMG Masonry Inc (Jan 14, 2007)

Sounds Good to me. Lots of extra time with these sub zero temps and no snow. Geuss I get to start some home improvement projects.[inside that is]


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

We ended up with 4"+ less south of me,& more to the north.


----------

